# Proper Storage Of Brine Shrimp Eggs



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok, so I had to go ahead and buy the 1 pound can of bse. Honestly, I see it lasting 2-3 months tops, so once I open it, how should i store them? Separate baggies? Fridge? I want to get the most I can out of it considering how expensive bse are.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I split the can in half. Half in mason jar(fridge) half stays in the can(freezer). My 1st can I split in half n kept both in freezer. I don't notice a hatch rate difference. Can says keep what your gonna use in month or so in fridge rest in freezer. But like I said I haven't noticed a difference. I have grade A eggs by the way.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats what i do also, I store them in a canning jar in the freezer and just take out enough for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool thanks guys, that's what I will do. I have good eggs but label is a little jacked up on the can. 
BTW glad to see you finally got your breeding award Bruner! I need to post a few recent vids and request mine, too.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you sanjo. Can say keep what you don't plan on using in a couple weeks-month in freezer. Although my 1st lb I kept whole thing in freezer n just took out my daily from there. So basically as long as you keep moisture out n keep them below 40 degrees your good to go. With my system I've never had a problem with low hatch rate. I be waiting to check out your pics sanjo.


----------

